# Is it true you can’t go on LOA if you have another job?



## Cynder (Feb 23, 2020)

Someone in my store is leaving. She said she was planning a LOA anyway but has since been offered a new job. She told me today that she can’t go on LOA since she got the new job because it’s against the rules. In fact she said, “I guess it’s Target policy you’re can’t take LOA if you have another job. They see it like they are essentially paying you to work somewhere else.”

Can anyone confirm this is true? 

This isn’t good news to me because I was planning to take a paid LOA soon since I have the vacation hours, but I also do have another job that I’ve had for about a month.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 23, 2020)

You can take school or medical loa only at spot.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 23, 2020)

How/why the fuck does spot know you have another job?


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 23, 2020)

In most workplaces:  Johnny (over 40) goes to the podiatrist on short notice to get an ingrown toenail cut out, leaves work early.  Mary SugarCoated hears of this word travels next thing Johnny Buck is getting an appendectomy.  Spreads throughout the store.   Lesson:  Keep your fucking mouth shut.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 23, 2020)

Cynder said:


> Someone in my store is leaving. She said she was planning a LOA anyway but has since been offered a new job. She told me today that she can’t go on LOA since she got the new job because it’s against the rules. In fact she said, “I guess it’s Target policy you’re can’t take LOA if you have another job. They see it like they are essentially paying you to work somewhere else.”
> 
> Can anyone confirm this is true?
> 
> This isn’t good news to me because I was planning to take a paid LOA soon since I have the vacation hours, but I also do have another job that I’ve had for about a month.


It is true. But that’s why you shouldn’t tell anyone you got another job. lol

loa’s are not paid. Unless it falls under short term disability,  long term disability, or maternity leave.


----------



## Far from newbie (Feb 23, 2020)

We have a TM that took a no notice LOA to accept a TEMP job and comes in the store daily to gloat to other tm’s how GREAT it is and wishes it would last. 
Damages productivity AND morale.  Especially from the tm‘s covering the workload.


----------



## Cynder (Feb 23, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> It is true. But that’s why you shouldn’t tell anyone you got another job. lol
> 
> loa’s are not paid. Unless it falls under short term disability,  long term disability, or maternity leave.


 
I have the vacation hours saved up to take an LOA for about a month at the moment, assuming I take it all at once. I was told in another thread that this shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## Cynder (Feb 23, 2020)

Far from newbie said:


> We have a TM that took a no notice LOA to accept a TEMP job and comes in the store daily to gloat to other tm’s how GREAT it is and wishes it would last.
> Damages productivity AND morale.  Especially from the tm‘s covering the workload.



Sorry to hear that. I would definitely give a notice and wouldn’t discourage them from finding  a new team member if they had to.


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 23, 2020)

Cynder said:


> I have the vacation hours saved up to take an LOA for about a month at the moment, assuming I take it all at once. I was told in another thread that this shouldn’t be a problem.


I don't think you can use vacation time while you're on LOA. It just doesn't make sense. 

You could, theoretically, take a few weeks of vacation, but I doubt it would get approved. If I were you, I'd either try to change my availability a little bit so you'd end up getting scheduled for fewer hours, or just ask for lots of vacation time (but not entire weeks - just request about 4 days off per week for a few weeks).


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 23, 2020)

Cynder said:


> I have the vacation hours saved up to take an LOA for about a month at the moment, assuming I take it all at once. I was told in another thread that this shouldn’t be a problem.


That’s not a paid loa. lol

if they can cash out your vacation while you’re on loa, that’s great.


----------



## Cynder (Feb 23, 2020)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> That’s not a paid loa. lol
> 
> if they can cash out your vacation while you’re on loa, that’s great.



oh lol well that’s what I meant


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 23, 2020)

Cynder said:


> oh lol well that’s what I meant


Only some states can cash out vacation time, and I thought it had to be when you quit.


----------



## Cynder (Feb 23, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Only some states can cash out vacation time, and I thought it had to be when you quit.


 
What do you mean by cash out? Use them all at once or just get a paycheck for the amount of hours you have?


----------



## Xanatos (Feb 23, 2020)

Cynder said:


> What do you mean by cash out? Use them all at once or just get a paycheck for the amount of hours you have?


Give you a paycheck after you quit for the amount of hours you still had.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 23, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> I don't think you can use vacation time while you're on LOA. It just doesn't make sense.
> 
> You could, theoretically, take a few weeks of vacation, but I doubt it would get approved. If I were you, I'd either try to change my availability a little bit so you'd end up getting scheduled for fewer hours, or just ask for lots of vacation time (but not entire weeks - just request about 4 days off per week for a few weeks).


I don’t know, but tend to agree with this statement. If you’re on a loa you can only get paid via short term or long term disability. If you want to cash out vacation I think you just need to request 2 weeks at a time.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 23, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> You can take school or medical loa only at spot.


There is a “personal” loa but it can’t be for working/looking for another job.


----------



## buliSBI (Feb 23, 2020)

Just leave on a good note and reapply if you decide to return.

Or just request to work minimum hours to keep employment.


----------



## daemon (Feb 24, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> I don't think you can use vacation time while you're on LOA. It just doesn't make sense.
> 
> You could, theoretically, take a few weeks of vacation, but I doubt it would get approved. If I were you, I'd either try to change my availability a little bit so you'd end up getting scheduled for fewer hours, or just ask for lots of vacation time (but not entire weeks - just request about 4 days off per week for a few weeks).


Unless the loa pays your full wage, you can use your vacation hours. The idea is if health or something is preventing you from working, you are not out of a paycheck.


----------

